

The village where men are banned - juanplusjuan
http://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2015/aug/16/village-where-men-are-banned-womens-rights-kenya

======
jacalata
That's interesting - it sounds much bigger than this mention in an
anthropology textbook from 2014, I wonder if it has grown so much or one of
the counts was far off?
[https://books.google.fr/books?id=mcaiAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA270&lpg=P...](https://books.google.fr/books?id=mcaiAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA270&lpg=PA270)

